# Boat Capsizes- 3 men missing



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

https://www.pnj.com/story/news/2018/07/19/coast-guard-three-pensacola-fisherman-missing-after-boat-capsizes/800755002/


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Please, please find those men. Very sad.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Horrible news....praying fer a good outcome but the longer the clock ticks---don't look good.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

They found the vessel and upright it and towed it back in. Hopefully these guys had time to put life jackets on.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Man o man. Prayers for them and family.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

It was pretty raw out there this morning. Praying for the best.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow, that's terrible. Prayers it ends better than it sounds. Any word on what type of boat it was?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Prays go out to the family. God Bless


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Can't read the PNJ article they keep asking fot money to read article. What crap.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

PNJ gives you a certain number of free clicks on articles before they make you pay. If you go to PNJ.com and click on the article you can probably read it if you have not used up your freebees.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

sealark said:


> Can't read the PNJ article they keep asking fot money to read article. What crap.


I'm not seeing that. I recall I changed the settings for PFF a while back when someone mentioned seeing ads others weren't... Maybe in pop up settings or something? I forget what it was I changed but it but way back on the ads and popups I was seeing.


----------



## BlueH20 (Jul 9, 2018)

I Read the article after completing some survey. 3 men 80-60 and 2 dogs. Seems some one would still be with the boat. Fishing for snapper knowing there was a strong chance of evening storms. 90% of the time the gulf is your friend the other 10 you better be dialed in. Saying a prayer.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Lots of trouble, an 80 year old that had heart surgery a month before and others needing medication and throw in trying to save dogs. Prayers


----------



## BlueH20 (Jul 9, 2018)

17 foot cape horn. From the video looks like the boats name is fishing time.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks, screw PNJ.


----------



## BeachBoy88 (Jul 19, 2018)

I just got off the beach, and came here to see what the commotion was: CG is out there in full force. So sad- my thoughts and prayers go out to them with everyone else's.

Also, this is my first post even though I've been reading for years. You can't beat the insight that is provided on this site- whether it's fishing or episodes such as this capsized boat and missing men. THANK YOU!!


----------



## VandalRefugee (Jul 16, 2016)

Going after red snapper knowing there’s bad weather coming cause the season is ending soon. I bet if they just gave every fisherman x many red snapper tags to harvest whenever they want with no more than 2 per day they’d be hanging out on land right now waiting for a safer time to go fishing. Short seasons incentivize bad decisions. Hopefully they are found safe and sound!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Being born incentivizes bad decisions for some. Hope they are found.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

A PLB is the best $225 you can ever spend. Every boater should own one. Hope they find these guys soon.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

sealark said:


> Can't read the PNJ article they keep asking fot money to read article. What crap.


Just go in your settings and clear your cache/cookies. View what you want again. I do it when I see something worth reading in the mullet wrapper(which isn’t very often)


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

fishnfool said:


> the mullet wrapper


Thanks for making me chuckle while reading such a sad story.


----------



## Wagoner726 (Jun 27, 2018)

Very sad. Hopefully they are found.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Bad anyway you look at it but 3 people in one family would be unbearable. I hope they find all of them. Is Escambia SAR out looking too?


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

fishnfool said:


> Just go in your settings and clear your cache/cookies. View what you want again. I do it when I see something worth reading in the mullet wrapper(which isn’t very often)



Incognito mode in google usually lets you past those paywalls as well.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

kidsoncoffee said:


> Incognito mode in google usually lets you past those paywalls as well.


Yep. Right-click on the link and then choose Open in Incognito window.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

SHunter said:


> Bad anyway you look at it but 3 people in one family would be unbearable. I hope they find all of them. Is Escambia SAR out looking too?


They were on the radio yesterday and seemed to be out there looking.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

About an hour ago I seen the FWC boat leaving Sherman Cove wide open heading east out the pass. Bet someone found a body from this past weeks misfortunes.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

sealark said:


> About an hour ago I seen the FWC boat leaving Sherman Cove wide open heading east out the pass. Bet someone found a body from this past weeks misfortunes.


Hope for good results but not likely. Man this is sad.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

FWC was flying patterns down in Navarre today


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

VandalRefugee said:


> Going after red snapper knowing there’s bad weather coming cause the season is ending soon. I bet if they just gave every fisherman x many red snapper tags to harvest whenever they want with no more than 2 per day they’d be hanging out on land right now waiting for a safer time to go fishing. Short seasons incentivize bad decisions. Hopefully they are found safe and sound!


They'd be hanging around on land alright because they couldn't obtain a tag due to numbers of fisherman in the lottery wanting tags or they couldn't afford to buy red snapper tags when demand drives a market for the right to catch a snapper. 


Snapper tag's for rec fisherman is a plan straight out of the Environmental Defense Fund's playbook. Don't fall for it. 


Instead push for better stock assessment, better collection on fish harvesting that would provide a longer season.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Praying for this family! I can’t imagine the pain they are experiencing.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I was hoping when I got home there would be some good news, very sad.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

CG had a couple of RIBs about 500 yards SE of Pensacola Beach pier this morning. Afterwards, one made several more paases in the area all morning, then headed offshore. There was a strong current from the west today.

One of the guys who was on the pier Wed said when that storm came through, they were catching gusts that blew about 40 mph.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I talked to a few fed guys working navarre yesterday and no one has been found as of 1800 on the 20th


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

123


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The U.S. Coast Guard called off their search for the missing fisherman on Saturday at 6:56 p.m. 

The Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission says the search continued for the missing Pensacola boaters over the weekend, but their search will be suspended tonight. 

Prayers for the family


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

So did they find the boat? Half sunk, damaged, or just unmanned/dogged??


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I think I read they found the boat and righted it, towed it in. That was some days ago if I recall. So sad. I don't see any way of this turning out with a happy ending at all.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> So did they find the boat? Half sunk, damaged, or just unmanned/dogged??


Yes, the 17' Cape Horn was found, it was up side down, in the GOM, 3 miles off shore, with the anchor rope wrapped around the prop. 

Seatow collected it and towed it to the Navy Point Boat Ramp. FWC took the trailer off the owners truck, hooked it to their truck, put the boat on the trailer, and took possession of the boat at this time.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The search is called off as of yesterday. No chance of them being found alive. Time will tell if they will ever be found. I heard the boat capsized somewhere near the Tex Edwards.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

sealark said:


> The search is called off as of yesterday. No chance of them being found alive. Time will tell if they will ever be found. I heard the boat capsized somewhere near the Tex Edwards.


When it was reported that the boat was found 3 miles offshore, I immediately thought they might be in that area. If they were still anchored and went overboard, the current has been so strong there is no way they could swim back to the boat. With the rough seas lately there is no telling where they ended up. Prayers for the family.


----------



## Rustifaro (Jul 16, 2008)

*David Sr.*

I worked with David Sr. years ago when he was the EEO honcho at NASP. He was a really nice man who was always polite and professional, and quite the sharp dresser. I never heard a bad word said about him. He had a gift of getting his point across without being offensive. He had tons of friends and will be missed.


----------



## Wagoner726 (Jun 27, 2018)

Memorial service for the three men.

https://weartv.com/news/local/memorial-service-to-be-held-for-missing-pensacola-fishermen

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------

